# Bio-wheel and plants



## sswon1 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been reading around and noticed in a post that the recommendation is NOT to have live plants with a bio-wheel type of filter. I have read this only once and can't seem to find any further info to confirm. Any info about this would be greatly appreciated. I have a newly planted 29 g with a HOB penguin bio wheel 200. I got this filter because I had had great luck with the same brand on my 20 g.

*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be fine, I have run them in planted tanks several times over the years.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree it should be fine.i never heard that before


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

You will be be fine. The reason you thought you were not supposed to combine the two is because there is some urban legend that the bio-wheel (which is just a gimmick - by the way...) will deplete your water of co2 and your plants will suffer. This is just untrue.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ That makes sense.Second time at least Oldpunk debunks the myths with good explanation.Thanks!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I recall reading a link where it just flat out said the bio wheel was junk. May have been referring to the gimmick oldpunk speaks of.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't me wronge. Bacteria does grow on it. Just not anymore than any other surface in your tank.


----------



## sswon1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Guess I learned two things, I thought the bio-wheel was the most important part of the filter. Good to know!


----------

